# HIBIKE Kronberg sucht Aushilfen im Ladenverkauf



## HIBIKE (25. Juni 2007)

HIBIKE wurde 1992 gegründet und beschäftigt sich seither mit dem Vertrieb von Mountainbikes, Rennrädern und Komponenten des High-End und Edel-Bereichs. Wir gehören zur Kompetenz in Deutschland: Inzwischen führen wir als Vollsortimenter von der kleinsten Unterlegscheibe über Einzelkomponenten (z.B. Federgabeln, Rahmen, Beleuchtungsanlagen) und Textilien bis hin zu kompletten Bikes alles, was das Herz des ambitionierten High-End-Mountainbikers begehrt. Neben dem Vertrieb über das Internet haben wir ein Ladengeschäft in Kronberg. Hier befindet sich auch unsere Meisterwerkstatt.

Wir sind sehr erfolgreich und wachsen stetig. Daher suchen wir zum nächstmöglichen Termin eine(n) 


*Verkäufer(in) für unser Ladengeschäft auf Aushilfsbasis*
Du bist jemand, der gut mit Kunden Kommunizieren kann und sich sehr gut auf die unterschiedlichsten Menschen einstellen kann? Dann suchen wir vielleicht genau Dich als Ladenverkäufer für unser Geschäft in Kronberg, wenn Du außerdem folgende Vorraussetzungen erfüllst:

sehr gute Kenntnis von hochwertigen Fahrradteilen und Textilien,
technisches Verständnis,
EDV-Wissen (MS Office - sehr Wichtig),
kaufmännisches Grundverständnis,
Spaß am Umgang mit Menschen,
Belastungsfähigkeit,
Erfahrung im Verkauf und
die Fähigkeit, sich in Deutsch und Englisch auszudrücken.


*Aushilfe in der Rücksendeabteilung*
Deine Aufgaben in der Rücksendeabteilung umfassen u.a.:

Aufnahme von Rücksendungen und Abarbeiten nach festgelegtem Schema.
Erstellen von Stornorechnungen und Veranlassen der ordnungsgemäßen Einlagerung der zurückgenommenen Ware.
Austausch von Artikeln in andere Größen oder Farben und Veranlassen des erneuten Versandes.
Dazu verfügst Du über gute EDV-Kenntnisse (speziell MS-Office) und hast im Idealfall auch schon mit einem Warenwirtschaftssystem gearbeitet. Spezielle Branchenkenntnisse sind für diese Tätigkeit NICHT erforderlich.


*Aushilfe für die Annahme von Bestellungen am Telefon*
Du nimmst Telefonanrufe unserer Kunden an und übernimmst die Bestellungen in unser Warenwirtschaftssystem. Außerdem erteilst Du Auskunft über Verfügbarkeiten und machst den Kunden evtl. Alternativvorschläge.
Dazu kennst Du Dich Idealerweise im Radsport- bzw. im Bereich Sportbekleidung aus und kannst sehr gut auf unterschiedliche Kunden eingehen. Außerdem sprichst Du fließend Deutsch und Englisch, da oft auch ausländische Kunden anrufen. Der Umgang mit dem Computer ist selbstverständlich und Vorkenntnisse in der Arbeit mit einem Warenwirtschaftssystem sind von Vorteil.


*Wir bieten:*

flexible Arbeitszeiten (1-2 Mal pro Woche jeweils 4-6 Stunden),
leistungsgerechte Bezahlung,
ein junges, motiviertes Team und
ein Umfeld mit den besten, neuesten und hochwertigsten Teilen, die der Radsport zu bieten hat.

Sende uns eine Mail mit Deiner Bewerbung an: [email protected].
(als ASCII-Text, WinWord oder PDF; gerne kannst Du ein Foto im JPG-Format beifügen).

Oder nimm den klassischen Weg und sende uns Deine Bewerbungsunterlagen mit der Post an die

      HIBIKE Bär KG
      Personalabteilung
      Westerbachstraße 2
      61476 Kronberg

Wir freuen uns auf Deine Bewerbung!


----------



## Frank (22. August 2007)

Ich war mal so frei, das Kopieren dieses Threads aus dem "Job Börse" Bereich in das Regionalboard zu veranlassen.

Vielleicht findet sich ja hier Verstärkung für unser Team.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (23. August 2007)

pinn es einfach mal oben an ...


----------



## Frank (23. August 2007)

Nein, das mache ich nicht. Dann wird mir wieder irgendwer vorwerfen, nur weil ich da Aushilfe bin und gleichzeitig hier Moderator usw. 

Das Angebot wurde ja im anderen Forum schon fast 400 mal aufgerufen und gemeldet hat sich wohl keiner laut unserem Ladenchef.

Wenn sich nun hier lokal Jemand findet, würde mich natürlich freuen.


----------



## Der Spanier (23. August 2007)

Hallo,

Schade, das Jobangebot hätte mich interessiert, als ich noch in Bad Vilbel gewohnt habe...

Braucht Ihr nicht ein Deutsch-Spanisch Übersetzer??? Wie ich gesehen habe, ihr sendet Europaweit...eine richtige Übersetzung eurer Seite (und nicht mit einer Übersetzungprogramm wie in anderen Laden) könnte euch bestimmt helfen  

Gruss 

Ruben


----------



## Red Dragon (9. September 2007)

Hätte zu dem Job eine Frage:

Wie alt sollte man für den Job sein?
Das ganze wäre ja bei maximal 48 Std. Monatsarbeitszeit ja wohl ein Minijob.

Ich hätte nämlich Intresse, die geforderten Kenntnisse sind alle vorhanden.


----------



## Nachor (8. Oktober 2007)

...und ist der /die Jobs jetzt vergeben?!?!


----------



## Frank (10. Oktober 2007)

Es ist ein neuer Mitarbeiter im Verkauf hierüber gewonnen worden, was mich persönlich sehr freut - ob nun "alles" vergeben ist, kann ICH nicht entscheiden.

Wer Interesse hat, soll sich einfach mal im Laden blicken lassen oder wie o.a. per eMail anfragen.


----------

